# Owners / Service Manuals



## LeeC (Dec 30, 2012)

Looking for owners and service manuals for Toro Model 38150 (1984 vintage 826 snowthrower) with B&S 196402-2720-01 8 hp engine. Have parts catalog. Any information would be appreciated. I have obtained this unit in good condition and would like to keep it that way.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi LeeC, welcome to SBF. Normally those are available for free to download from Toro's web site. Have you tried them?

https://homeownersolutions.toro.com...mmunityID=225&PageID=30031#productDetailsPage

Or, did you find the same thing I did when I looked at Toro's parts finder? It seems that you can download the parts list from there, but not the manual.


----------



## LeeC (Dec 30, 2012)

The parts catalog could be downloaded; the owners manual should be available to order for mailing but their website kept advising the order could not be submitted or processed. I'm just assuming that due to age it may not be readily available.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hmm, that's strange. It let me get to the check out stage, but then, that's where I left it. I think I'd try calling them, or see if it's available through a Toro dealer.

By Phone

Customer Service Representatives are available by phone:

Irrigation Products Only: 
Monday - Friday 8:00 a.m. to 4:30 p.m. (CST)
Saturday and Sunday - Closed 
1-877-345-8676 

Mowers, Snowthrowers, Tractors & Electric Handheld Products:
Monday - Friday 8:00 a.m. to 4:30 p.m. (CST)
Saturday and Sunday - Closed

USA 1-888-384-9939
Canada 1-800-544-5364


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

the owners manual for the 38150 toro 826 is not avalable anymore, i had a hard time finding mine but eventually one showed up on ebay for $10 ans i got it


----------



## DetonatorTuning (Feb 5, 2015)

detdrbuzzard said:


> the owners manual for the 38150 toro 826 is not avalable anymore, i had a hard time finding mine but eventually one showed up on ebay for $10 ans i got it


yeah, i know, it's an old thread but, since you are still on forum regularly and i'm just starting out thought i'd see if you want to create and sell a copy of the owners manual ?

thanks,
steve


----------



## asavage (Dec 20, 2021)

A while back, I cleaned up the now-commonly-found, scanned paper Owners Manual a bit for easier reading: Toro 826/1132 38150/38160/38090 Snowblowers Owners Manual (1987). There _are_ differences over the years of the 38150, though the differences seem to be mild.

This OM had been scanned (not by me) without using a black backing sheet, and there was a lot of bleed-through from the text and illustrations on the reverse of every page. I raised the contrast -- individually, page by page -- enough to mostly eliminate the bleed-through, with only slight loss of some front page fidelity.

[I've done a lot of scanning of old manuals, starting in 1997, though only one or two per year for the last several years. I wore out a Mustek A3 Paragon large-format scanner, broke its identical replacement, and am now running an Epson GT-15000 large format scanner when I want to scan anything larger than Legal size.]


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Lol .... I use to have a Mustek scanner.... No software for it on newer OS ... Built in obselesense ... Shame, was a nice scanner.


----------



## asavage (Dec 20, 2021)

Virtual Machines (VMs) are the way around obsolescent software. I run WinXP (circa 2003) in a VMWare Workstation (not-free) virtual machine, running Ubuntu as a host OS. Old software runs fine in an old OS. 

There are free VM hypervisors; I decided to go with a for-profit hypervisor a few years ago, and it's worked out well for me. It was fairly expensive ($250 in 2018?) but the updates have been free, and it mostly "just works". My old versions of PhotoShop, ZTWin, and PMView all work perfectly. Via a home NAS, they all share data fine. Setup doesn't happen by itself, but once that hurdle is done -- and backed up -- "just works" is my reward.

Ultimately, the first Mustek A3 Paragon worked out well for me; once warmed up (four minute warm-up for the fluorescent lamp!), its throughput was decent via SCSI, and as I used it with SANE, I was able to convince the backend developer to add a "shut down lamp and park" feature for me, which was nice since it was noisy when it shut down itself after fifteen minutes, and for several years it was in my bedroom. I ran it under OS/2 for many years; it was actually faster than using it under Win.

The second unit that replaced the first, didn't work very long, and was expensive to have shipped from an eBay purchase. This newer Epson has a fan, so it's noisy and not to be left on all the time (cleaning optics is no fun on a flatbed scanner, and fans bring in lots of debris), so it's on a really cool timer and shuts itself off after 15 minutes; I only fire it up when I need it, and then it shuts itself off.

Sometimes, technological solutions for technology is the best solution.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Oneacer said:


> I use to have a Mustek scanner.... No software for it on newer OS


I'm still running myriad old Epson, Konica, Minolta & Nikon scanners on 64bit Windows 10. Just needed to hack the installer and/or the driver .INF file and then install them with the Driver Signature Enforcement disabled...


----------



## asavage (Dec 20, 2021)

Cats . . . ways to skin them.

I was already deep in multiple OS territory, so going the VM route was my straightest line, when upgrades broke something.


----------

